# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  "Material Cost" in Qidi print slicer

## mystopia

Hi all,
I'm trying to interpret the "Material Cost:" value at the bottom of the Qidi Print slicer.  Right now mine says "Material Cost: 1.96 + 0.19m / 6 + 1g" can anyone help me decode this?  I can't seem to find how to specify material costs by material like you can in Cura (which apparently Qidi Print is derived from.)  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!

----------

